# New '06 28krs Kargaroo ! ! ! ! !



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello Outbackers,

I actually brought home my Karagroo a couple of weeks ago and just now signed onto Outbackers.com . What a great site! 
I went to the RV show in Fort Worth Texas and looked at several of the toy boxes from different maufacturers and decided on the Outback 28KRS. I have graduated up from tent camping straight to RV ownership!!! We have only taken it out one weekend so far but we are looking forward to loading up the motorcycles and taking it out on extended trips. 
Since this is my first day on outbackers I have not had a chance to add much info or pictures on my profile but i will get started on that soon.

I am looking forward to hearing from other Outbackers, fellow Texans and more Kargaroo owners out there...


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.com

Enjoy your new Kangaroo!

Will


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Texas Friends said:


> Hello Outbackers,
> 
> I actually brought home my Karagroo a couple of weeks ago and just now signed onto Outbackers.com . What a great site!
> I went to the RV show in Fort Worth Texas and looked at several of the toy boxes from different maufacturers and decided on the Outback 28KRS. I have graduated up from tent camping straight to RV ownership!!! We have only taken it out one weekend so far but we are looking forward to loading up the motorcycles and taking it out on extended trips.
> ...


Weeeeellllllll, I'm not a Texan nor a Kangaroo owner...but I am an Outbacker - at least, I'm an owner of one and a resident on this site. My coronation as an ACTUAL Outbacker must wait until New England thaws - - - someday! Congratulations on your new toy and on joining us here in our little corner of CyberSpace.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Texas Friends to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 28KRS
Can't wait to see some pics

Don action


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

congrats on the new outback. great layout for a toy hauler. put it to good use and welcome to the site. visit and comment often.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Welcome and post often. Pleas get us some pics..........









Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback!! You're going to love it..

Let us know if you have any questions...nothing is to silly to ask. We've all been through the "what the heck does this do" part of ownership...









On a side note, we've add a few other Karagroo owners over the last 1-2 weeks. You guys will be able to share helpful information with each other.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.com action 
Congrats on your new trailer









Thor


----------

